# Pier Report



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

Going to be in Destin, FL first week of June and was wondering if anyone had been there this year and had any luck?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Go to panhandlepierfishing.com That will give you all the pier reports you need/want.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

the panama city pier is RED HOT right now went there last weekend and first cast, 6# bluefish second cast another one the same size then we found the bait. lined up and down the pier like huge dark clouds of cigs, LY`s and threadfins. we got a smoker spanish on our second cast after getting bitten off and there were hundreds of them. we didn't even make it to the end of the pier and i heard they were catching monster bobos and blackfin tuna. good luck!!:gunsmilie:


----------

